# Rustic Camping in Huron National Forest questions



## Mac423 (Jan 31, 2011)

I understand i will need a permit for this, and am wondering where to obtain one? Also, can we set up camp anywhere, or are we limited to specific spots? Were looking to do 3-4 days of deep woods hiking/camping. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Dispersed Camping.

No need for permit on Federal Forest Lands

Leave no trace help.


(State Land Dispersed Camping Permit)
Have FUN!


----------



## Mac423 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

